# I saw her in a dream.



## flockhat

Hi guys,

How do you say "I saw her in a dream" in Hebrew? Is it ראיתיה בחולם

How do you pronounce this in modern Hebrew?

Thanks again


----------



## Drink

It's חלום not חולם.

In Modern Hebrew you'd normally say ראיתי אותה rather than ראיתיה, even though ראיתיה is correct.

So ראיתי אותה בחלום would be pronounced "ra'íti otá(h) bekhalóm".


----------



## Abaye

It's usually bakhalóm.


----------



## Ali Smith

flockhat said:


> ראיתיה בחולם
> 
> How do you pronounce this in modern Hebrew?


רְאִיתִ֫יהָ בַּחֲלוֹם

By the way, I'm not sure, but I think this could mean either _I saw her in a dream._ or _I saw her in the dream._ Only context will tell whether בַּחֲלוֹם has a definite article hidden in it or not.


----------



## 𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉

If there were a definite article hidden there wouldn't there be a qamets under the preposition?


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> By the way, I'm not sure, but I think this could mean either _I saw her in a dream._ or _I saw her in the dream._ Only context will tell whether בַּחֲלוֹם has a definite article hidden in it or not.


In Modern Hebrew speech, "in a dream" would be pronounced "bekhalom", regardless of the proper nikkud.



𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉 said:


> If there were a definite article hidden there wouldn't there be a qamets under the preposition?


No.


----------



## 𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉

How come? Doesn't the vowel become long to compensate for the lack of dagesh?


----------



## Abaye

There are specific rules.
ניקוד אותיות השימוש - האקדמיה ללשון העברית


----------



## Drink

𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉 said:


> How come? Doesn't the vowel become long to compensate for the lack of dagesh?


Not always.


----------

